# Equipment Auction Schedule



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

ALEX LYON & SON 
SALES MANAGERS & AUCTIONEERS, INC

http://www.lyonauction.com/

2003 
SPRING Auction Calendar 
*32 Upcoming Auctions!*

* ATLANTIC CITY, NEW JERSEY: ANNUAL 3 DAY SALE: 
*** Thursday, Friday & Saturday, March 27, 28 & 29 **-- 
Largest One Of Its Kind East of The Mississippi! *- Late Model Cat, 
Case, John Deere, Komatsu Construction & Aggregate Equipment, 
Aerial Lifts, Dump Trucks, Dump Trailers, Tractors & Trailers.

* BRADFORD, MASSACHUSETTS: Saturday, April 5 -
New England's Finest Complete Liquidation: Early & Sons, Inc. Contractors - 44 Years in Business.

* CLINTON, NEW JERSEY: Friday, April 11-
Major Fleet Reduction of Construction, Aggregate, Trucks, Trailers & Support Equipment.

* SYRACUSE, NEW YORK: Saturday, April 12 - 
Large Crane and Construction, Aggregate, Truck & Trailer Auction.

* RACINE, WISCONSIN: Friday, April 25 - 
Rental Return Auction, Large Quantity of Aerial Lifts, 
Construction Equipment, Trucks, Trailers & Support Items

* COLUMBUS, OHIO: Saturday, April 26 - 
Late Model Rental Returns & Secured Creditors, Construction, 
Aggregate & Support Equipment, Trucks & Trailers.

NEWARK, NEW YORK: Saturday, April 26 - 
Farm Liquidation Auction: Complete Liquidation 
Sale of the Machinery & Support Equipment for the Estate of Douglas Kraai (Crowfield Farm) .

* ATLANTA (BREMEN), GEORGIA: Sunday, April 27 -
Home Depot, 1,000 Lots of Support Plus Light Construction Equipment.

* AGUASCALIENTES, AGS - Friday, May 2 - 
Cat & Case Construction Equipment, Cranes, Trucks & Trailers.

* MUNCY, PENNSYLVANIA: Saturday, May 3 - 
Complete Liquidation (over 31 years in business), Construction, Late Model Paving Equipment, 
Many Mack Dump Trucks & Large Amount of Support Equipment.

* SYRACUSE, NEW YORK: Sunday, May 4 -
Large Compact Tractor, Light Construction, Aggregate, Support Equipment Auction.

MORRISVILLE, VERMONT: Friday, May 9 - 
Large Major Job Conclusion Auction, H.A. Manosh Construction.

* NORTHEAST: Saturday, May 10 -
Very Large Construction, Aggregate, Truck & Trailer Auction.
Cat, John Deere Construction Equipment, Late Model Trucks & Trailers, Support Equipment..

* ROCHESTER, NEW YORK: Saturday, May 17 -
Complete Liquidation Nory Construction, Late Model Paving & Earth Moving Equipment 
Plus Over 1,000 Lots of Support Including 200 Road Plates.

* TUSCALOOSA, ALABAMA: Thursday, May 29 - 
Secured Creditors Auction of Late Model Logging, Construction Equipment, 
Trucks & Trailers, in Conjunction with National Forestry Exposition.

LOUISVILLE, KENTUCKY: Saturday, May 31 - 
Large Rental Return Auction of Construction, Aggregate, Trucks & Trailers.

TOLUCA, EDO., MEX. - June 2003 - 
Construction, Aggregate Equipment, Trucks & Trailers.

* BOSTON (LYNN), MASSACHUSETTS: Sunday, June 1 - 
Home Depot, Rental, Light Support Equipment,
Plus Mini Excavators, Aggregate & More.

* PITTSBURGH, PENNSYLVANIA: Saturday, June 7 - 
Large Cat, Komatsu & Terex Construction & Aggregate Auction.

* BALTIMORE, MARYLAND: Sunday, June 15 - 
Home Depot Rental Returns & Thomas Manufacturing.

* DALLAS (FT. WORTH), TEXAS: Wednesday, June 18 -
Rental Returns of Late Model Construction, Aerial Lift, Aggregate, Trucks & Trailers.

* RIVERSIDE, CALIFORNIA: Thursday, June 19 - 
Construction, Aggregate, Aerial Lifts, Support Equipment Plus a Variety of Trucks & Trailers.

* DALLAS (FORT WORTH), TEXAS: Sunday, June 29 - 
Home Depot Rental Return Auction & Thomas Manufacturing over 1,000 Lots of Support Equipment & Power Tools.

* TORONTO, CANADA: Sunday, July ?? (DTBA)-
Home Depot Rental Returns - Over 1,000 Items ood Support Equipment

* RACINE,WISCONSIN: Saturday, August 2- *** 2 AUCTIONS IN ONE DAY!***, 
Construction Rental Returns, Aggregate Equipment, Dump Trucks in Conjunction with Home Depot 
Rental Returns of Support & Tools.. OVER 1,000 ITEMS!*

* SEATTLE, WASHINGTON: Sunday, August 10 - 
Large Home Depot Auction of Support Equipment & Tools, 
Rentals of Construction Equipment for 2 National Companies.

* LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA: Sunday, August 17 - 
Large Home Depot Auction of Support Equipment & Tools, 
Rentals of Construction Equipment for 2 National Companies.

* ATLANTA, GEORGIA: Saturday, Nov. 1-
Large Construction & Aggregate Rental Return Auction 
w/ North American Quarry & Recycling's "Rock-to-Road" Show

* DTBA - CHICAGO, ILLINOIS: 
Extra Large, Rental Returns of Construction & Support Equipment.

* DTBA - ALBANY, NEW YORK: 
Late Model Rentals of Construction, Aggregate, Aerial Lifts, Trucks & Trailers.

Mark your calendars!

~Chuck


----------

